

Google Research: Some Tough Questions for ‘Security Questions’ - _jomo
https://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2015/05/new-research-some-tough-questions-for.html

======
_jomo
Not only are these easy to guess, I usually don't want to share this
information with the service.

And questions like "What's your favourite XY?" are likely to change anyway.

Additionally, they are only of use in the unlikely event that you have
forgotten (or don't have access to) both your email/username AND password. In
that case I'd just prefer calling or mailing the support and provide other
proof.

If it's required to fill in these questions, I usually just use them as extra
password fields and store them in my password manager.

